# Question for the ladies



## String (Jul 30, 2009)

Ladies what are some of your sexual fantasies that you live out or would like to with your partner? I have asked my wife this before but was never able to get an answer.

I can only assume that women (much like men) have sexual fantasies that really arouse them. Whether it be a particular position, action or place I would like to know what they are so I can bring more excitement to our love life.

Thanks


----------



## LivetoDiscover (Aug 22, 2010)

I honestly love the idea of my husband spontaneously having sex with me. Somewhere public or new that would bring a slight adrenalin rush. The idea of him getting so suddenly turned on that he can't contain himself, no matter how "inappropriate" it may seem, to me would be awesome. I've had this fantasy before about being at a bar, wearing a skirt, giving him a lap dance until he can't take it anymore and then...well...i think you get where that's going...

There is always the good ole-super romantic approach. Start sex of super slow and passionately with lots of foreplay. Focusing a lot on her and exploring her body. The more beautiful and important you make a women feel the more responsive she will be sexually. Guaranteed. Then if this "slow romantic" approach isnt your style...don't worry after this she will probably pounce you and you will get that "Quick fast exciting" sex that you like. 

Sometimes just saying the right thing at the right time does it too.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

Ive always wanted to have a three-some. two girls and my H.


----------



## LivetoDiscover (Aug 22, 2010)

I have a question for u blanca with the threesome. Do you have any boundaries for the 3 some. For example, could he penetrate you and the other girl, or just you? What would be your "rules" or would it be "anything goes".


----------



## American Arrogance (Sep 5, 2008)

Ive lived most of my fantasies. Only two left, a police officer car with sirens on (which will probably NEVER happen) and two guys and me.


----------

